# Australian politician proposes 10 year ban on Muslim immigration



## Preacher

Australian Politician Proposes 10-Year Ban on Muslim Immigration - Fresh News

A permanent ban is better but 10 years is a great start!


----------



## The Great Goose

well, its probably imprudent to import people from countries you are at war with lol

having said that, she is Jewish, so there's bias. And no, I'm not saying that to be racist. It st a fun fact.


----------



## Preacher

The Great Goose said:


> well, its probably imprudent to import people from countries you are at war with lol
> 
> having said that, she is Jewish, so there's bias. And no, I'm not saying that to be racist. It st a fun fact.


Ahhhh. Interesting information.


----------



## The Great Goose

The comments were made in an interview with Sky News, where Smith promoted her new political party, The Australian Liberty Alliance, which counts ‘the Islamisation issue’ as one of its two key pillars.

What's the other pillar?


----------



## Preacher

The Great Goose said:


> well, its probably imprudent to import people from countries you are at war with lol
> 
> having said that, she is Jewish, so there's bias. And no, I'm not saying that to be racist. It st a fun fact.


How you know she is a Jew? I can't find anything on her.


----------



## The Great Goose

Odium said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, its probably imprudent to import people from countries you are at war with lol
> 
> having said that, she is Jewish, so there's bias. And no, I'm not saying that to be racist. It st a fun fact.
> 
> 
> 
> How you know she is a Jew? I can't find anything on her.
Click to expand...

Isn't that proof enough?

lol. I used to have links but I no longer do. Anyway whatever, Muslims are about the only group in this crazy society that treat me with any decency. So why should we single them out?


----------



## Preacher

The Great Goose said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, its probably imprudent to import people from countries you are at war with lol
> 
> having said that, she is Jewish, so there's bias. And no, I'm not saying that to be racist. It st a fun fact.
> 
> 
> 
> How you know she is a Jew? I can't find anything on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that proof enough?
> 
> lol. I used to have links but I no longer do. Anyway whatever, Muslims are about the only group in this crazy society that treat me with any decency. So why should we single them out?
Click to expand...

Muslims,Jews,Arabs,Asians,Blacks whatever don't belong in white countries. PERIOD.


----------



## The Great Goose

Odium said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, its probably imprudent to import people from countries you are at war with lol
> 
> having said that, she is Jewish, so there's bias. And no, I'm not saying that to be racist. It st a fun fact.
> 
> 
> 
> How you know she is a Jew? I can't find anything on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that proof enough?
> 
> lol. I used to have links but I no longer do. Anyway whatever, Muslims are about the only group in this crazy society that treat me with any decency. So why should we single them out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims,Jews,Arabs,Asians,Blacks whatever don't belong in white countries. PERIOD.
Click to expand...

I blame Transgenders.


----------



## theliq

Odium said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, its probably imprudent to import people from countries you are at war with lol
> 
> having said that, she is Jewish, so there's bias. And no, I'm not saying that to be racist. It st a fun fact.
> 
> 
> 
> How you know she is a Jew? I can't find anything on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that proof enough?
> 
> lol. I used to have links but I no longer do. Anyway whatever, Muslims are about the only group in this crazy society that treat me with any decency. So why should we single them out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims,Jews,Arabs,Asians,Blacks whatever don't belong in white countries. PERIOD.
Click to expand...

Well you Moron,Actually it was the Whites that were the INVADERS of this Fair Land.....you are just another Racist,who has done nothing for Australia except bring your Whinging and Racist Manifesto to light........you should be deported to where your forefathers are from.....Rid Australia of Racist Scum.....Odium is Odious

Time for you to Bugger of back to where you came from


----------



## The Great Goose

theliq said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, its probably imprudent to import people from countries you are at war with lol
> 
> having said that, she is Jewish, so there's bias. And no, I'm not saying that to be racist. It st a fun fact.
> 
> 
> 
> How you know she is a Jew? I can't find anything on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that proof enough?
> 
> lol. I used to have links but I no longer do. Anyway whatever, Muslims are about the only group in this crazy society that treat me with any decency. So why should we single them out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims,Jews,Arabs,Asians,Blacks whatever don't belong in white countries. PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you Moron,Actually it was the Whites that were the INVADERS of this Fair Land.....you are just another Racist,who has done nothing for Australia except bring your Whinging and Racist Manifesto to light........you should be deported to where your forefathers are from.....Rid Australia of Racist Scum.....Odium is Odious
> 
> Time for you to Bugger of back to where you came from
Click to expand...

I doubt we can avoid a 3rd world war. We have all this unnecessary enmity with the middle east and russia, when it's China who are the real threat.

Russia and the middle east are no threat to the west. Yet we are gearing up to fight them.


----------



## theliq

The Great Goose said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, its probably imprudent to import people from countries you are at war with lol
> 
> having said that, she is Jewish, so there's bias. And no, I'm not saying that to be racist. It st a fun fact.
> 
> 
> 
> How you know she is a Jew? I can't find anything on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that proof enough?
> 
> lol. I used to have links but I no longer do. Anyway whatever, Muslims are about the only group in this crazy society that treat me with any decency. So why should we single them out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims,Jews,Arabs,Asians,Blacks whatever don't belong in white countries. PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you Moron,Actually it was the Whites that were the INVADERS of this Fair Land.....you are just another Racist,who has done nothing for Australia except bring your Whinging and Racist Manifesto to light........you should be deported to where your forefathers are from.....Rid Australia of Racist Scum.....Odium is Odious
> 
> Time for you to Bugger of back to where you came from
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt we can avoid a 3rd world war. We have all this unnecessary enmity with the middle east and russia, when it's China who are the real threat.
> 
> Russia and the middle east are no threat to the west. Yet we are gearing up to fight them.
Click to expand...

I have NO problem with the Middle East (I believe in a Free Palestine and Israel) as for Russia,I think the West still have "The Cold War" Mentality....all this Anti-Muslim is rot,Anti-ISIS yes but Most Muslims ARE LAW ABIDING AND FAMILY MINDED...all these Racists don't even know any Muslims anyhow......Small Brained Lemmings who are Small Minded and Totally IGNORANT>END OF...steve


----------



## Preacher

theliq said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, its probably imprudent to import people from countries you are at war with lol
> 
> having said that, she is Jewish, so there's bias. And no, I'm not saying that to be racist. It st a fun fact.
> 
> 
> 
> How you know she is a Jew? I can't find anything on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that proof enough?
> 
> lol. I used to have links but I no longer do. Anyway whatever, Muslims are about the only group in this crazy society that treat me with any decency. So why should we single them out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims,Jews,Arabs,Asians,Blacks whatever don't belong in white countries. PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you Moron,Actually it was the Whites that were the INVADERS of this Fair Land.....you are just another Racist,who has done nothing for Australia except bring your Whinging and Racist Manifesto to light........you should be deported to where your forefathers are from.....Rid Australia of Racist Scum.....Odium is Odious
> 
> Time for you to Bugger of back to where you came from
Click to expand...

Blah Blah Blah.Civilizing a wild land is NOT invading it. There was no COUNTRY of sorts to invade just land to be tamed. Oh and I don't live in Australia and have never visited although I hope to one day. What the hell is whinging? LOL keep crying Jew. Its funny.


----------



## theliq

Odium said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, its probably imprudent to import people from countries you are at war with lol
> 
> having said that, she is Jewish, so there's bias. And no, I'm not saying that to be racist. It st a fun fact.
> 
> 
> 
> How you know she is a Jew? I can't find anything on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that proof enough?
> 
> lol. I used to have links but I no longer do. Anyway whatever, Muslims are about the only group in this crazy society that treat me with any decency. So why should we single them out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims,Jews,Arabs,Asians,Blacks whatever don't belong in white countries. PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you Moron,Actually it was the Whites that were the INVADERS of this Fair Land.....you are just another Racist,who has done nothing for Australia except bring your Whinging and Racist Manifesto to light........you should be deported to where your forefathers are from.....Rid Australia of Racist Scum.....Odium is Odious
> 
> Time for you to Bugger of back to where you came from
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah Blah Blah.Civilizing a wild land is NOT invading it. There was no COUNTRY of sorts to invade just land to be tamed. Oh and I don't live in Australia and have never visited although I hope to one day. What the hell is whinging? LOL keep crying Jew. Its funny.
Click to expand...

As I said before Odious..........I'm not Jewish....Whinging is Australian for Moaning all the time...see how easy it is when you know everything..LOL..steve


----------



## theliq

The Great Goose said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, its probably imprudent to import people from countries you are at war with lol
> 
> having said that, she is Jewish, so there's bias. And no, I'm not saying that to be racist. It st a fun fact.
> 
> 
> 
> How you know she is a Jew? I can't find anything on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that proof enough?
> 
> lol. I used to have links but I no longer do. Anyway whatever, Muslims are about the only group in this crazy society that treat me with any decency. So why should we single them out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims,Jews,Arabs,Asians,Blacks whatever don't belong in white countries. PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you Moron,Actually it was the Whites that were the INVADERS of this Fair Land.....you are just another Racist,who has done nothing for Australia except bring your Whinging and Racist Manifesto to light........you should be deported to where your forefathers are from.....Rid Australia of Racist Scum.....Odium is Odious
> 
> Time for you to Bugger of back to where you came from
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt we can avoid a 3rd world war. We have all this unnecessary enmity with the middle east and russia, when it's China who are the real threat.
> 
> Russia and the middle east are no threat to the west. Yet we are gearing up to fight them.
Click to expand...

You maybe,I'm not


----------



## The Great Goose

theliq said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> How you know she is a Jew? I can't find anything on her.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that proof enough?
> 
> lol. I used to have links but I no longer do. Anyway whatever, Muslims are about the only group in this crazy society that treat me with any decency. So why should we single them out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims,Jews,Arabs,Asians,Blacks whatever don't belong in white countries. PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you Moron,Actually it was the Whites that were the INVADERS of this Fair Land.....you are just another Racist,who has done nothing for Australia except bring your Whinging and Racist Manifesto to light........you should be deported to where your forefathers are from.....Rid Australia of Racist Scum.....Odium is Odious
> 
> Time for you to Bugger of back to where you came from
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt we can avoid a 3rd world war. We have all this unnecessary enmity with the middle east and russia, when it's China who are the real threat.
> 
> Russia and the middle east are no threat to the west. Yet we are gearing up to fight them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You maybe,I'm not
Click to expand...

that's weird talk.


----------



## ThirdTerm

> BATHURST, Australia (Reuters) - Kirralie Smith, the political activist helping drive Australia's newest and arguably best organized far right party, addresses the small crowd with her hands open, arms extended over the lectern, as if reaching out for converts.
> 
> Australia, she said, must get out of the "irrelevant" United Nations refugee convention. Every industry in Australia is dominated by "left-wing socialist agendas". Islamist ideas are being "shoved down your throats".
> 
> After almost two decades of political silence in Australia, the far right is making itself heard again.
> 
> Smith, a mother-of-three and one of the most visible Australian Liberty Alliance (ALA) candidates, is one of several anti-Islam, overtly patriotic political hopefuls trying to secure a place in the country's next parliament at the July 2 national election.
> 
> As election looms, far right targets small town Australia



Ms Smith is campaigning for a NSW Senate seat and she's making election promises, which are impossible to be implemented, in order to attract attention. She's good-looking for a mum of two, making her the best candidate representing the anti-Islam party.


----------



## The Great Goose

ThirdTerm said:


> BATHURST, Australia (Reuters) - Kirralie Smith, the political activist helping drive Australia's newest and arguably best organized far right party, addresses the small crowd with her hands open, arms extended over the lectern, as if reaching out for converts.
> 
> Australia, she said, must get out of the "irrelevant" United Nations refugee convention. Every industry in Australia is dominated by "left-wing socialist agendas". Islamist ideas are being "shoved down your throats".
> 
> After almost two decades of political silence in Australia, the far right is making itself heard again.
> 
> Smith, a mother-of-three and one of the most visible Australian Liberty Alliance (ALA) candidates, is one of several anti-Islam, overtly patriotic political hopefuls trying to secure a place in the country's next parliament at the July 2 national election.
> 
> As election looms, far right targets small town Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms Smith is campaigning for a NSW Senate seat and she's making election promises, which are impossible to be implemented, in order to attract attention. She's good-looking for a mum of two, making her the best candidate representing the anti-Islam party.
Click to expand...

wait, why is that impossible?


----------

